# Shetland registration eligibility



## CrescentMinis (Aug 5, 2009)

I think this is going to be a "no" answer, but can't find what I need on the ShetlandMiniatures site....

Have a colt from this year with both parents AMHA/AMHR and sire is also ASPC; colt is 62.5" Arenosa. I am trying to familiarize myself with the shetland rules and world, so please bear with me!

This little guy is already 31" at not quite 4 months, so at this rate I may be lucky if he stays small enough for AMHR. If he outgrows those papers, what can we do with him? Is the shetland registry for 100% shetland horses only? I think I saw a show pony registry; is that more the direction he might fit in?





Ahhhh, I hope this guy slows down on the growth spurt! I have high hopes for him but he needs to stay under 38"!





Thanks in advance for input.


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Aug 5, 2009)

Unless both parents are registered Shetland, he is not eligible to be registered ASPC. I do believe he can be registered Show Pony, though.

Lucy


----------



## Karen S (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi,

If your foal is from and AMHR x ASPC it can only be registered with the NSPR (NOT SHOW PONY-ASPR). The resulting foal will have to be DNA.

If your foal is by parents who hold both sets of papers ASPC/AMHR x ASPC/AMHR then that foal will automatically get both sets of papers.

Here is a copy of my past post on this subject.

Good Morning,

Was asked to post this here as well. There was a discussion on the L'il Begiinning board on the Miniature side. Just some more update to this thread....

The NSPR (National Show Pony Registry) is a new division of the ASPC/AMHR/ASPR. It was created three years ago for those folks who were breeding their Shetlands to larger ponies to create a pony that a child could step up to before they moved onto a "big" horse.

When the BOD decided that there was a need then they set the parameters for this program....You can have one parent registered AMHR, ASPC, or ASPR. The other parent could be one of the following:

AMHR x ASPC, AMHR x ASPR, ASPC x ASPR, AMHR x ?, ASPC x ?, ASPR x ?. The question could be a registered horse, POA, Welsh, Hackney, etc. I was working with a registered Paint mare who was 14.2 and was breeding her to my Shetland stallion. The requirement of this program was that no NSPR could go over 14.2 in height. This IS NOT a breeding registry but a registry for performance only ponies. All horses involved will be DNA'd.

Since some folks were breeding AMHR to Shetlands this gave them an avenue to put those off type (papered ponies) in a sister registry and not loose their idenity. It never was intended for the smaller horses but will have some anyway. If my registered Paint had her foal my foals registration would show her sire registration and her dam's registration. If only one parent registered and the other a grade pony, then you would have seen one side registered other listed as grade.

The ASPC Congress is where these ponies are to be shown, and any club that wanted to put NSPR classes into their show premiums they can. Most of these classes are Pony Hunter Hack, Pony Western Pleasure and Pony Pleasure Driving.

Also, according to the rules: Great care will be taken with the classes and rules, in order that these animals will be able to go from a show approved by ASPC to another Western, Hunter, or Carriage show and not have to change rules, equiptment, or training.

Again, Since this is a performance only division it was created for those folks who were breeding their Shetlands to other breeds. We just lost one fine example back in May. "Theodore O'Conner" was a Shetland, Arabian and Thorougbred cross, stood a little over 13 hands and loved the cross country course. He was the USEF Pony of the Year last year. I had been following his success until recently when he bolted from his barn in May, fell and cut the tendons in his back legs. Had to be humanly put down. A small pony with a BIG HEART! He didn't know he wasn't as big as his counterparts but could do the same stuff they could do.

Personally, I would love to see this division grow. I know it was origially set up for our youth who want a larger pony, but as you can see with "Teddy" a woman up to 5'5 could ride him. I would love to go back to ridding again and can see this division take hold with the women of the ASPC/AMHR (men too that were small enough) but most of the time it's the women who love to do this sort of stuff.

Again it's promote, promote, promote....we have to get off of this merry-go-round that these ponies are the mean, fat, stubborn ponies of the past. They have evolved into beautiful, graceful, elegeant ponies with nice head set's for driving. Long gone are the ponies of the past but they are not forgotten. That is why they are "AMERICAN" Shetland Ponies, something we all can be proud of! They may not have as much of the original blood from the 1800's (some still do) but there again, we American's like things with beauty and grace don't be ashame of your pony, show it off with pride.

We all will have to take our time, educate people on the "American" Shetland and all other aspects of divisions within our Registry. We have so much to give back to our communities but don't. Now is the time to turn this ship in a new direction, get out there and take your ponies to venues where the other "Horse World" can see them. They are the very ones that are buying other breed's of ponies, why not ours?

Now, lets get the word out there, promote, promote, promote, help Kay with this endeavor, let us know about publications that we have not tapped into, if you go to other breed shows, ask if we can rent a stall or two, put up our banners and litature from the ASPC/AMHR and let people "see" what we have to offer. Then we all will benefit from sales of our fine ponies. Once the word gets out about our fine ponies it's a win, win situation for all.

Thanks.

Hope this helps.

Karen


----------



## Crabtree Farm (Aug 5, 2009)

There were entries this year in the pleasure driving class. Aralynn Storey is a chairperson for this division if you are interested.

I think with more interest, this would also be a great division for any "B" minis that go over to be registered with as long as the DNA criteria is met.

Tina Ferro


----------



## CrescentMinis (Aug 5, 2009)

Thank you for this excellent information.....I truly appreciate it!

Just found out since posting earlier that the foals this Shetland stallion is siring are doing almost all their growing really early, by the time they are yearlings; after that they are nearly done. So he may stay AMHR after all.


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Aug 5, 2009)

I have had many foals about 35-36 some even 37 as yearlings that are still under 38 at maturity. I don't know what it is but I never get those teenie tiny foals I see here (well on the mini forum) the ones that don't even come up to the owners knees mine are born big must be something in the water LOL but most of my foals are within 1/2 inch of their mature height by the time they are a 18 months old


----------



## Miniv (Aug 18, 2009)

Yep.......Both parents need to be ASPC to register the foal ASPC.

Your fellow will be eligible for AMHR...AND possibly Show Pony? I haven't investigated the Show Pony division. It does sound interesting for performance people.


----------



## Karen S (Aug 19, 2009)

Good Morning,

I think you meant to say her pony qualified for the NSPR....please re-read my post above about the NSPR division. The ASPR (American Show Pony Registry) is still for registered Shetlands not AMHRxASPC (American Miniature Horse x American Shetland Pony).

The Shetland Pony division (ASPC & ASPR), all Shetlands ARE registered as it's a closed breed. Unlike AMHR (American Miniature Horse Registry) which is a height registry and can and did have unregistered horses in a lot of pedigrees. I'm glad that there are a lot of miniature folks who are moving into the Shetland world, but please, please, please read your rulebook and become familiar with the different divisions within the Shetland Registry.

The AMHR-American Miniature Horse Registry

Registered horses 38" & Under, both A Division and B Division, Registered Shetlands that meet the height requirement at the age of (3) three years old CAN hardship into the AMHR since they DO hold registration papers. AMHR horses CANNOT hardship in as a Shetland. Registered AMHA (American Miniature Horse Association) CAN hardship into the AMHR, and the Falabella registered horses CAN hardship into the AMHR.

ASPC (American Shetland Pony Club) + ASPR (American Show Pony Registry) are the Shetland divisions.

ASPC:

Foundation

Classics

Modern Pleasure

Modern

ASPR:

The original intent of this division was for those Modern ponies that OUT GREW their height catagories and could register as a Show Pony (up to 48"). Registered Hackney ponies from the Hackey Society that meet our height requirements CAN register as an American Show Pony. Now with the dropping of the A's and B's from our registration papers, a Classic pony that goes over their height limit can also get American Show Pony registration papers and compete as an American Show Pony and if so choose they CAN register as an NSPR pony.

NSPR (National Show Pony Registry) is the registry for ponies that were cross bred ponies, that met the requirements that I listed above. There were a handful that competed at Congress this year in the driving division. IT IS NOT a breeding division and will not have halter classes.

Hope this helps in explaining the different divisions of the ASPC/ASPR.

Karen


----------

